# How to change a t-shirt image on a website by hovering over another image?



## adb07 (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi, all. What I'm looking for is a t-shirt design software that simply allows customers to click on a design and have that design show up on one simple t-shirt template.

Example:
*One on side you have a empty t-shirt template, and on the other side you have tons of artwork. With only one template I want customers to be able to click on the artwork of their choosing and have the artwork appear of the t-shirt template. I want it so that every time they click on new artwork the previous artwork is simply replaced the newer one.*

If anyone can help me find something similar to this it would be most appreciated.


THANKS!


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: T-shirt design help... PLEASE!!!*

i assume you're talking about having this available to customers via the web???

i don't know of any software that will allow you to do this. it sounds like something that would have to be programmed into the site via some code OR you could use a program like flash which could replace the blank tshirt template with template with the design on it with a mouse click. BUT this would require many man hours to attach an action to each piece of art work considering you have 'tons' of artwork. then you'd want to consider changing the color of the shirt with each design on it, which would add more hours to accomplishing this.

i might be way off base here, as i haven't delved into web design in a couple of years. there maybe some merchandising software available to online retailers like the one you are looking for, but i doubt it. i'd pick up the phone and talk to a local web designer and ask him/her what they think. -good luck.


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: T-shirt design help... PLEASE!!!*

You could just do that with a series of links to pictures, so instead of placing the art on a template, you just have lots of pictures of the art on tshirts.


----------



## adb07 (Mar 24, 2011)

*Re: T-shirt design help... PLEASE!!!*

Thank. I haven't seen anything like it, so I suspected that something like this might not exist. I'll get in contact with a web developer, and see where it goes from there.

Thanks, bro.


----------



## adb07 (Mar 24, 2011)

*Re: T-shirt design help... PLEASE!!!*

Hmmmm... that's a pretty good idea. I think you just gave me a way to do what I'm trying to do.


Good looking out!


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: T-shirt design help... PLEASE!!!*

look at veedub3's post in this recent thread:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/graphics-design-help/t93195.html


----------



## adb07 (Mar 24, 2011)

*Re: T-shirt design help... PLEASE!!!*



miktoxic said:


> look at veedub3's post in this recent thread:
> 
> http://www.t-shirtforums.com/graphics-design-help/t93195.html


With program like those do you think I'll have the option to disable certain features, like add text and uploads?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: T-shirt design help... PLEASE!!!*

This could be done with javascript pretty easily (if you're a web developer )

It's called a "mouse over" effect. Here's a simple example:
Java Script MouseOver Tutorial at CodeSpy.com

Instead of changing the same image when you over (or click), you could make the javascript change a second image when you hover (or click).


----------



## adb07 (Mar 24, 2011)

*Re: T-shirt design help... PLEASE!!!*



Rodney said:


> This could be done with javascript pretty easily (if you're a web developer )
> 
> It's called a "mouse over" effect. Here's a simple example:
> Java Script MouseOver Tutorial at CodeSpy.com
> ...


Okay... so, this sounds like the best option yet. Would you happen to know what something like this would cost?


----------



## ReggieTees (Mar 14, 2011)

From what I understand DreamWeaver can do that sort of thing too, but that program is just as dense as Photoshop, so the learning curve is huge if you've never been exposed to it.


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

macromedia used to own director, flash and dreamweaver. i knew the director programming language 'lingo' like the back of my hand. now that program is basically obsolete and they pushed falsh to be their new interactive software based on the rise of the internet. then adobe bought everything.

dreamweaver is more the cradle of the website design you'd work on. it sets up tables and holds things in place and let's you puch in real code (html) on the backside.. yes you could probably do this action (roll-over effect) in dreamweaver but flash would be easier and if you'd want to learn either of the two there's a bigger demand for people that know flash.

you can attach actions to something in flash using the actions palette which already has these coded up for you, you just select your object (in your case the photo of the template) which you have placed on the 'stage' (the workspace which is the size of your website) then select one of the preset actions. then you select the photo to replace it with from within your library of images that you've imported. you then hit the play button which shows you real-time the website as would be seen through a browser. if done correctly, you'd roll-over the image and it would automatically change to the other photo you specified. you could also have little squares beside the photo showing the colors available for the tshirt. they could roll over or mouse click each one of these as well and be replaced with a photo from within your library that shows the tshirt in that specific color.

it's not that hard to do once you get the basics of flash. the roll over or mouse click actions are probably the easiest to figure out. to do this with 'tons' of images though can be a daunting task because of the number of files for each image. organization for a project like this would the most important thing in my book. say you offer the shirt in five colors. five times thirty images. 150 files just for the tshirt images let alone the other images that would make up your website.

if you'd want someone else to do it, find a web nerd (sorry guys) and see if be willing to do it while he's stuck in the basement playing warcraft. or take a class at the local community college. -good luck.


----------

